# Marco products



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I bought a used marco snake, great except the cables of course. Anyone else have Marco's and where can I buy cables?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you called these guys?

http://www.draincables.com/


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*OR YOU CAN CONTACT ME HERE AT MY OFFICE
I CAN TELL YOU EVERY THING YOU EVER WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT MARCO SNAKES AND
OH YES WE MAKE CABLES TO FIT MARCO :thumbsup:

http://trojanworldwide.com/snakes_cables.html
*


----------



## TwinkleToes (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey guys, i know this thread is kind dead but i was wondering how common the Marco products are in the plumbing world. The reason being, i am in charge of the inventory at a plumbing supply company in Louisville, Kentucky and i have an old 423-Drum i am trying to get rid of. The only way i know i can get rid of it is to find someone who has a machine to put it on. If you guys know of anyone who would like a good deal on the drum, let me know.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

go ahead and list the price, it'll save time


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

You've got a gem there twinkle, I would put it on eBay with the starting bid of $5000. But just remember to write in the product details section: "Post An Intro"


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Damn Twinkle, I was about to congratulate Jerrymac for getting back to work but realized you resurrected a dead thread.


----------

